# 381 or 461?



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

Should I keep my 461 or get a 381? I saw one on Ebay. Not sure how much better the 381 would be.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I doubt it would be any better. The 461 has the newer wishbone seatstay and sloped toptube.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

A 381 or 481 would be a little more comfortable ride. The lugged frame has a very laid back geometry and is an all day rider.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*keep the 461...*

I owned and rode both of these frames equally last season. Sold the 381 this season and got a 585 to replace it, but kept the 461. The 381 does not ride any better than the 461. If anything, it may be just the opposite. In my size (51cm), they both fit the same, but I had to use a straight-up post on the 381 to make up for the 2 degrees difference in the STA.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

C-40 said:


> I owned and rode both of these frames equally last season. Sold the 381 this season and got a 585 to replace it, but kept the 461. The 381 does not ride any better than the 461. If anything, itmay be just the opposite. In my size (51cm), they both fit the same, but I had to use a straight-up post on the 381 to make up for the 2 degrees difference in the STA.


Sorry, I read 486 not 461.


----------

